# Instalar gentoo sin unidad CD? (solucionado)

## khaledias

Hola!

¿Es posible instalar gentoo en una netbook sin unidad CD-ROM? Leyendo el segundo apartado del manual entiendo que no. ¿La única solución sería adquirir un lector externo? ¿Se podría arrancar el minimal desde una memoria usb?

Gracias.Last edited by khaledias on Mon May 03, 2010 5:54 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## gringo

si, hay instrucciones oficiales de como "meter" un livecd de gentoo en una memoria usb para cargarlo desde ahi :

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/es/liveusb.xml

a ver si te sirve, yo tengo gentoo en mi eeepc pero hice la instalación de otra manera.

bienvenido y saluetes  :Smile: 

----------

## khaledias

Muchas gracias Gringo!!

----------

## JotaCE

 *gringo wrote:*   

> si, hay instrucciones oficiales de como "meter" un livecd de gentoo en una memoria usb para cargarlo desde ahi :
> 
> http://www.gentoo.org/doc/es/liveusb.xml
> 
> a ver si te sirve, yo tengo gentoo en mi eeepc pero hice la instalación de otra manera.
> ...

 

Yo suelo usar Fedora LiveUSB Creator para meter la imagen ISO en una memoria USB.

https://fedorahosted.org/liveusb-creator/

----------

## khaledias

Gracias JotaCE, justo ahora estaba buscando una alternativa a esa parte del how to.

----------

## jdgq_gent00

Te recomiendo Unetbootin es facil y completo.

Puedes descargar la version de Linux o Windows.

Checkeatelo = http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/

----------

## Latinvs

Quizá hayas resuelto ya tu duda, pero pro si acaso te digo que yo lo instalé desde una memoria USB; no porque no tenga lector de CD sino porque me revienta acabar teniendo dos docenas de CDs de varias distros con versiones antiguas; es tirar dinero, molesto y antiecológico, aparte de la lentitud de un lector de CD.

Total, que yo l oque hice fue bajarme el UNetbootin, la ISO de Gentoo y ejecutar UNetbootin e indicarle qué ISO quería usar. Hay otras formas, pero con esta el proceso debió de llevarme como 2 minutos.

Saludos.

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Yo bajo los .ISO y se los paso por la red usando PXE a las PC clientes desde una que haga servidor, así booteo los livecd de linux últimamente y es el método mas eficiente que encontré hasta ahora... En vez de apilar CD ahora acumulo imagenes de los mismos.

Salud!

----------

